# Grilled Chicken Tacos



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Grilled Chicken Tacos*

Two family packs of chicken thighs
Corn tortillas, steamed or lightly toasted
Onion, minced
Cilantro, shred the leaves off the stem
Queso Fresco, crumbled

*Marinade/Glaze*
1 19oz can of Old ElPaso Red Enchilada sauce
1 cup lemon juice
3 tbsp Cajun Spice mix
2 tbsp Garlic, fine granulated
2 tbsp Paprika powder
2 tbsp Cumin powder
2 tbsp Taco seasoning

Mix well in large bowl, add chicken and marinade for one hour.
Slap it on the grill and let the meat meet the heat.
Turn and baste with sauce.
Finish and let rest, then shred meat and crispy skin for tacos.

Load'em up, onions, cilantro, queso, salsa picante and a squeeze of lime.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks tasty!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another home run chili! Looks awesome


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Round Two... Ding!


*


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mouth watering here after chocking down subway. Possible to air mail????


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah man !


----------

